# Sharm el sheikh



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/…/information-for-british-nationals-in-s…
UK have suspended all flights to Sharm el Sheikh!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

The full link:
https://www.gov.uk/government/world...tion-for-british-nationals-in-sharm-el-sheikh


----------

